# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Demokracia dhe kultura institucionale

## Albo

*S'ka demokraci institucionale pa kulturë institucionale* 

Nga Edmond Cata

Cila është një nga arsyet që BE po heziton të fillojë negociatat për asociimin me ne dhe hapja e tyre në të ardhmen mbetet po aq e diskutueshme? Përtej ndonjë "wishful thinking" (vështrim i realitetit jo ashtu si është, por ashtu siç të pëlqen), hezitimi lidhet më së pari me dyshimin e fortë që ekziston në BE për shkallën e zhvillimit të demokracisë institucionale tek ne, stabilitetin dhe efikasitetin e institucioneve tona politike, dhe demonstrimin e sjelljes institucionale prej politikanëve shqiptarë. 
Meqë arsyet e dyshimit të BE-së gjenden tek realiteti që ofron politika shqiptare më saktë shkon të pyesnim: Sa po provojmë me vepra se kemi filluar të krijojmë traditën e demokracisë institucionale historikisht të munguar? Sa po arrijmë të ndërtojmë institucione efektive? Sa politikanët shqiptarë po bëjnë të tyren me vepra sjelljen institucionale? Sa përputhet kuptimi jonë për institucionet me kuptimin që ekziston në perëndim për to? Praktikat e politikanëve shqiptarë, demokracinë tonë institucionale po e ndihmojnë apo pengojnë, afrojnë apo largojnë me standardet e demokracitë liberale të perëndimit?
Nuk ka dyshim që BE dyshon në cilësinë e demokracisë sonë. Por më shumë së kjo, thembra jonë e Akilit qëndron tek dëmi që ne i kemi berë demokracisë me mungesën e kulturës institucionale që Sabrina Ramet, profesore në Universitetin e Washington, Seattle, e paralajmëronte që më 1992 në një artikull mbi demokracinë në Shqipëri, Rumani, Bullgari (Ramet, Sabrina "Pluralizmi në Ballkan e armiqtë e tij" Orbis 1992:547-565) si rrezikun kryesor për demokracitë ballkanase. Që dimensioni institucional mbetet përcaktues i cilësisë së demokracisë, kjo del qartë qoftë po të shihet se pesë nga dhjetë parakushtet që e bëjnë një shoqëri demokraci, janë të natyrës institucionale - Marrëveshje për rregullat e lojës; Institucione të respektuara e efektive; Zgjedhje të lira; Gjyqësor aktiv, efektiv, të pavarur; Burokraci e depolitizuar që funksionon sipas rregullave të shkruara, - qoftë po të kihet parasysh siç thotë Diamond (Larry, Diamond: "Përparimi i demokracisë drejt konsolidimit," 1999:55), se dimensioni institucional lidh formën e përmbajtjen e demokracisë, dmth, fakti nëse institucionet janë të forta ose të dobëta përcakton nëse ka apo jo demokraci të konsoliduar. 
Nisur nga kjo lidhje mes institucioneve efektive e konsolidimit të demokracisë në një artikull të mëparshëm pyesja nëse demokracia shqiptare do të mbetet elektorale apo bëhet liberale (Edmond Cata, "Shekulli", 17 korrik 2002). Evropa do të na pranojë në gjirin e saj nëse ne do të dalim nga elektoralizmi e liberalizohemi. Dmth, të mos dominohemi nga vullneti politik i dy tre njëshave, por nga institucionet; këto të fundit të mos zëvendësohen apo identifikohen me rolin e njëshave, por të luajnë vërtet rolin e vendit ku dëgjohen zërat e përfaqësohet vullneti i të gjithëve; roli i individit të mos jetë ai i uzurpimit apo manipulimit, por i përmirësimit të institucioneve në rrugë kushtetuese po të lindë nevoja për një gjë të tillë. 
Pyetja që mbetet pa përgjigje në realitetin konkret shqiptar është: Konsolidimit të dimensionit institucional të demokracisë sonë i nevojiten marrwveshjet e njëshave që vendosin për këdo e për gjithshka apo autoriteti dhe efektiviteti i të gjitha institucioneve politike, ku njëshat përfaqësojnë jo interesa e kalkulime politike personale, por interesa votuesish e qytetarësh? Tjetër pyetje e rëndësishme që mbetet është: Itharët e paqeve të tilla mund të vazhdojnë t'i akordojnë çfarëdolloj vlerash e të investojnë shpresat e tyre në paqe të tilla edhe pas 12 vjetëve, mund bile të arrijnë edhe të "mbysin" e lënë në minorancë edhe zëra të tillë si ato të Lubonjës, M. Nanos, Stefanit, Meidanit, që kanë refuzuar zëvendësimin e institucioneve me paqe individësh, edhe ta shesin atë "paqe" si "garancia ne-BE-cuarese" ndër njerëzit e thjeshtë gazetablerës apo TV parës, por është blerë kjo reklamë politike në institucionet e BE-së? A ka arritur kjo reklamë politike t'i bëjë mendjet e atyre që po ndërtojnë BE-në si shtet supranational bazuar vetëm mbi vullnetin politik dhe demokraci institucionale? 
Shkurt, asociimi apo hyrja në BE nuk është vetëm thjesht çështje parametrash ekonomike. Që edhe sikur të ish kështu, vështirë se 15 anëtarëve të BE-së mund t'ua mbushë mendjen njeri se Shqipëria, me problemet e dritave, infrastrukturën e prapambetur, burokracinë jo të projekteve por të kafeneve, varfërinë e shprehur në tregun inekzistent të punës, ekonominë ku importet kapin shifrat e një miliard dollarëve, ndërsa eksportet as një të pestën, i afrohet standarteve ekonomike që kërkon pranimi në BE. Më së pari, ai mbetet një aksion politik e provash të liberalizimit demokratik. A kemi qënë dhe a jemi në gjendje që të bindim Evropën se po i japim dërrmin mentalitetit totalitarian të njëshit? Se kemi filluar të hedhim themele serioze të demokracisë institucionale? 
Që në filluam demokratizimin duke mos pasur traditë demokracie institucionale, kjo vështirë se mund të dalë njeri të thotë ndryshe. Çka do të thotë që paralelisht me veprat konkrete, para nesh mbetet sfidë e përhershme mësimi çfarë është demokracia dhe mekanizmat e saj, mbi të gjitha mbetet e domosdoshme qartësimi atëherë kur konfuzioni dominon, korrigjimi atëherë kur gabohet. Deviza e demokracisë siç thotë Karl Poperi (Poper, Karl. "Supozime dhe Përgënjeshtrime: Rritja e Dijes Shkencore, 1962), është rritja përmes të provuarit e të gabuarit, falsifikimit e verifikimit. Në këto kohëra kur në Shqipëri nuk ka mbetur as edhe njeri pa shqiptuar fjalën institucion, po ku ekziston një paqartësi shqetësuese, rimarr debatin mbi dimensionin institucional të demokracisë shqiptare për të qartësuar tre çështje që lidhen vetëm me institucionet, por që janë vendimtare në përcaktimin e cilësisë së demokracisë: Domethënia e Institucioneve; Lidhja kushtëzuese që ekziston mes institucioneve dhe sjelljes institucionale; Marrëdhëniet Individ-Institucione.

*MA Shkenca Politike

----------


## Brari

Ne frymen e kesaj teme  besoj se pershtatet dhe ky shkrim i analistit Kosovar.

..................................................  ......


PAS ZGJEDHJEVE LOKALE NË KOSOVË

 VOTA I POPULLIT MIDIS FRIKËS DHE ZHGËNJIMIT 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 9 nëntor 2002 / Shkruan: R. Elezaj 

Ishte 27 tetori i vitit 2002, ora sa kishte kaluar 16.30 kur mora lajmin e hidhur për vrasjen dhe atentatin e kryer ndaj Ukë Bytyçit, kryetarit të Asamblesë komunale në Therandë. Ky lajmi i zi për Kosovën dhe gjithë shqiptarët më tronditi thellë dhe më nxori krejtësisht nga mendimet të cilat i kisha tubuar në kokë e që dëshiroja ti rradhitja në një shkrim lidhur me organizmin e mirë dhe mbarëvajtjen e qetë që kishin kaluar zgjedhjet lokale në Kosovë. 

Tërë ajo që kisha menduar të shkruaj për këto zgjedhje, nga çasti kur mora lajmin tronditës dhe tragjik për vrasjen e rradhës të intelektualëve, aktivistëve dhe politikanëve shqiptarë të Kosovës, pra për vrasjen edhe të Ukë Bytyçit, nuk mund të ishte e njëjtë me ate që do të shkruaja pas marrjes së këtij lajmi tragjik. Pra, ajo që dëshiroja ta them rreth zgjedhjeve lokale të 26 tetorit nga këndi im vështrues para se të dëgjoja për këtë vrasje makabre dhe ate që do të shkruaja pas saj, janë krejtësisht opinione të ndryshme, ngase si mund të shkruhet për përshtypjet e mira që kishin krijuar rrjedhat normale dhe toleranca politike gjatë fushatës zgjedhore deri në çastet kur do të vritej mizorisht Ukë Bytyçi, d.m.th., kur Kosovës do ti vritej edhe një burrë i madh bashkë me dy përcjellësit e tij, për shkakun e vetëm se për të dytën herë populli ia kishte dhënë besimin?! 

Kjo vrasje e shëmtuar ndaj Ukë Bytyçit, përkatësisht ky atentat i kryer kundër votës së popullit, edhe pranë shpresës që kishim se ndoshta këto zgjedhje për herë të parë po kalonin të qeta dhe dinjitoze, se po përfundonin pa vrasje dhe ekscese të rënda të cilat do ta ulnin imazhin tonë para botës, posaçërisht në dritën e kërkesës kolektive të shqiptarëve për pavarësinë e Kosovës, mjerisht, pa mbushur 24 orë nga mbyllja e kutive votuese vullneti i shumicës së votuesëve në Therandë do të lahet në gjak nga plumbat që goditën njeriun e parë të bashkisë. 

Ata, pra, votuesit therandas me asgjë nuk e kishin merituar këtë përdhunim dhe nënçmim të votës së tyre, por as këtë thikë pas shpine e këtë tradhti të madhe për tia vrarë në këtë mënyrë bijtë më të mirë të saj, të cilëve siç ishte Uka, populli i kësaj ane ia kishte dhënë besimin qysh në kohën e luftës duke i dërguar në frontin çlirimtar, sepse luftëtarëve si Uka u besonin se do ta luftojnë armikun deri në fund, andaj me votën dhe besimin e dhënë atij me 26 tetor 2002, nuk po bënin tjetër përveçëse po e konfirmonin për të tretën herë besimin ndaj njeriut dhe atdhetarit, i cili në front kishte mbrojtur qenjën fizike të popullit, ndërsa në liri kishte punuar pa u ndalur kurrë për realizimin e synimeve të pëbashkëta për pavarësi dhe prosperitet të Kosovës. Ndaj, në këtë kontekst po e shtrojmë të njëjtën pyetje të cilën ditë më parë e bëri z. Krenar Sylaj në shkrimin e tij me titull; Po a vrahet Uka, bre..?! (Trepça.net , 01.11.2002). 

Jo, nuk vritet Uka, sepse nuk është dashur të vriten asnjë nga burrat e Kosovës që u vranë para tij, nuk është dashur kursesi që në Kosovën e dalë nga robëria e gjatë sllave të ndodhin vrasje me motive politike në rradhët e shqiptarëve, sepse nuk duhet harruar kurrë faktin se derisa Kosova po mbahej me dhunë e robëruar nga okupatorët serbë, thuajse të gjithë lirisë së saj i thurnin këngë, ese dhe elegji prej më të bukurave, nuk duhet harruar kurrë se për idealet kombëtare dhe lirinë e saj burgoseshin dhe flijoheshin djemtë më të mirë të popullit shqiptarë të Kosovës, të mos harrojmë se asokohe të gjithë betoheshin në lirinë e saj duke thënë se kur të vije ajo një ditë (liria) do të duhemi shumë dhe do të çmallemi me njëri tjetrin në liri, thuhej poashtu se do ti harrojmë të gjitha të këqijat, zënkat dhe ngatërresat, se do tia falim gjaqet njëri tjetrit vetëm le të vije liria, thuhej se kurrë më nuk do të ketë vëllavrasje në mes nesh, thuhej se kur të bëhët Kosova e lirë do ti zgjedhim vetë prijësit tanë politikë pa imponime nga armiqët, thuhej se kur të çlirohemi në Kosovë do të ndërtojmë rend dhe sistem shoqëror më demokratik në Ballkan, se çdo pëllëmbë të saj do ta mbjellim me lule, flitej asokohe se kurrë më nuk do të ketë urrejtje dhe hasmëri ndaj njëri tjetrit, se për çdo gjë do të merremi vesh si vëllau me vëlla, se nuk do të ndahemi më sipas përkatësisë fisnore dhe krahinore, se do të ngrisim kulla dhe pallate sipas modeleve të arqitekturës tonë të lashtë dardane, se do ti shkollojmë fëmijtë tanë në frymën e traditave dhe patriotizmit shqiptar, se do të bëhëmi shembull i sjelljeve të mira dhe tolerancës vëllazërore, se do ta bëjmë jetën e pasur për të gjithë njësoi sikur në Zvicër, se do ta ndërtojmë shtetin juridik ku do të sundojë ligji njësoi për të gjithë, se do ta respektojmë njëri tjetrin, etj, etj?! 

Ishin, pra, këto vetëm një pjesë e dëshirave të cilat gjatë kohës sa ishte Kosova e robëruar nga shkijet mund ti dëgjoje në biseda midis shqiptarëve, të cilat mund ti lexoje në vjersha dhe poema të cilat i thureshin lirisë së Kosovës nga shkrimtarë, poetë dhe publicistë të shumtë, si dhe premtime të shumta të cilat mund ti dëgjoje në ate kohë të pakohë nga shumë politikanë tanë të cilët atëbotë ankoheshin se nuk janë në gjendje që ta japin kontributin e tyre atdhetar, ngase ishin të përndjekur nga regjimi policorë serbë, dhe kështu me rradhë. Ishin këto pra dëshira dhe premtime të shumta të cilat vinin si shprehje e natyrëshme e mungesës së lirisë kombëtare e cila i mungonte një populli të tërë, gjë që ishte e kuptueshme për rrethanat dhe kohën nëpër të cilën po kalonte populli shqiptar i Kosovës gjatë shekullit të kaluar. 

Kurse sot, çka mund të na thonë ata të cilët atëherë shprehnin dëshirat e ngjajshme me këto që sollëm më lartë, ata të cilët sot në Kosovën e lirë heshtin ndaj shumë dukurive negative të cilat po ndodhin në praninë e tyre, ata të cilët sot nuk ndërmarrin asgjë për ta ndaluar të keqen që po godet Kosovën çdo ditë e më shumë, ata të cilët nga dëshirat dhe premtimet e dhëna sa ishin nën robëri nuk e kanë plotësuar as qerekun e tyre, nuk e kanë mbajtur as fjalën e dhënë; se kur të vije liria votën do tia japim atyre udhëheqësve të cilët i zgjedhë populli, se do ti respektojmë ata që i respekton populli, se do të votojmë për ata që do ti votojë populli?! 

A thua ku janë sot ata intelektualë të djeshëm që aq shpejt i harruan fjalët që i kishin thënë derisa jetonin të robëruar, a thua harruan ate çka kishin shkruar në kohën kur veprat e tyre i lexonim nën dritën e zbehtë të llampave të vajgurit, kur shkrimet dhe librat e tyre i fotokopjonim fshehurazi dhe natën ua shpërndanim shokëve, a thua i harruan premtimet e dhëna; se kur të vije liria në Kosovë nuk do të merrën më me politikë, sepse ate do tia lënë politikanëve të rinjë të cilët do ti zgjedhë vetë populli, se do ta japin ndihmesën e tyre tërthorazi përmes subjekteve joqeveritare, kurse sot ku janë dhe çbëjnë konkretisht për përmirësimin dhe qetësimin e situatës politike brendapërbrenda shqiptare, apo siç vepronin dikur as sot nuk e ndalin dot turrin e tyre në luftë për pushtet e as vrapin për ta marrë pushtetin me çdo kusht nga pozita e zgjedhur dy-tri herë me votën e lirë të popullit, të cilin (popull) sot e akuzojnë dhe e cilësojnë si të marrë, të pashkolluar, injorantë, popull që han barë, etj, etj,?! 

Kur ti kujtojmë këto si dhe shumë gjëra tjera të cilat nuk i cekëm këtu, vetvetiu shtrohet pyetja; a është Kosova e lirë që tri vite, a është e lirë mbase aty nuk shkelë më këmba e armikut shekullor, sepse aty tani më sundojnë dhe qeverisin shqiptarët e lirë, aty sot nuk ka më dhunime, terror shteror dhe gjenocid, nuk ka më përsekutime, vrasje, burgosje, malltretime, mbyllje shkollash dhe mediumeve e gazetave shqiptare, aty nuk ka më policë dhe ushtarë serbë të cilët me automatikë në dorë ta shuanin jetën pa mëshirë dhe pa nishan, nuk ka më gjykime shqiptarësh me nga 20 vite burg të rëndë dhe me procedurë të shkurtër, etj? 

Sot në Kosovë dihet se ka liri kolektive, liri të mendimit, liri të shprehjes dhe liri të shtypit, andaj zotërinjë të nderuar a mund të na thuani pse sot në Kosovën e lirë po ndodhin vrasje të intelektualëve dhe politikanëve tanë me motive politike, a mund të na thuani pse sot në Kosovën e lirë po ia mbani anën heshtjeve dhe nuk po e gjykoni krimin politik i cili në tri vitet e pas luftës lirisë së Kosovës është duke ia zënë frymën, të cilës liri ju dikur i kënduat këngë dhe i kushtuat vepra të mëdha letrare?! Pse sot nuk e respektoni verdiktin e popullit shqiptar të shprehur përmes votës së lirë, ashtu siç premtuat dikur, pse sot nuk e pranoni vendimin shumicë të popullit i cili në mënyrë plebiscitare zgjodhi udhheqësit e vetë që ti prijnë atij mëtutje drejtë realizimit të pavarësisë së Kosovës, pse nuk po e respektoni, pra, zërin e popullit që është, siç thoshit edhe ju dikur, fjala e Zotit. 

Dhe në fund, ju zotërinjë të eminencës së djeshme gri, a mund të na thuani se pse nuk i dënoni me asnjë fjalë vrasjet politike dhe as nuk shprehni ngushëllime për të vrarët, vrasje të cilat po ia zënë frymën Kosovës, të cilat po e denigrojnë ate para botës të cilën i kemi pranuar në shtepinë tonë?! Populli shqiptar i Kosovës nuk e ka merituar këtë nënçmim dhe këtë përbuzje kaq të paskrupulltë që po i bëhët në praninë tuaj nga vrasësit e lirisë së tij, e cila siç dihet u fitua me aq shumë vuajtje dhe gjak. Prandaj, zhgënjimin e asaj pjese të votuesëve të cilët nuk dolën për të votuar në zgjedhjet lokale të 26 tetorit 2002 duhet kërkuar në atmosferën e krijuar falë heshtjes tuaj ndaj krimit politik në Kosovë e jo në ndonjë shkak tjetër siç mendohet shpesh!       

..................................................  ..

----------


## Eni

Dr.Tonin Gjuraj, sociolog
Universiteti i Shkodrës "Luigj Gurakuqi"

INTEGRIMI NË EVROPË - AFËR DHE LARG

Politikës shqiptare më në fund duket se iu hap drita jeshile për të çelur negociatat për Marrëveshjen e Stabilizim Asociimit më BE-në. Tetori i këtij viti do të mbahet mend si muaji që realisht shqiptarët dhe klasa e tyre politike e ndjejnë se do të hyjnë në Evropë dhe do të ndërveprojnë me të. Përgjigjja dhe sjellja politike e shqiptarëve tashmë ka filluar të përputhet me peshën dhe rëndësinë e Bashkimit Evropian dhe institucioneve të tij. 

Por, ne duhet të reflektojmë rreth pasojave të përgjigjes pozitive të marrë prej evropianëve dhe besimeve në lidhje me kushte më të favorshme apo jo, të kësaj përgjigjeje. Tani ka angazhime të tjera, madje më të mëdha, por edhe dilema. Diskursi politik aktual përfshin një shumëllojshmëri diskutimesh, megjithëse ne na intereson diskutimi argumentues për çështjen në fokus. 

Tani njerëzit presin prej politikës dhe intelektualëve të dëgjojnë të vërtetën, t'u flitet hapur: Çfarë do të thotë të hyjmë në Evropë? Çfarë duhet të bëjmë tani? Të tjera pyetje do të pasojnë. 

Evropa nuk na bën thirrje të përmbysim zakonet dhe vlerat tona tradicionale, as të cënojmë pavarësinë kombëtare, por as të bazojmë të ardhmen tonë vetëm në to, përkundrazi për të ecur përpara si evropianë lipset të harmonizojmë interesat tona me ato të Evropës, që të shtojmë mirëkuptimin për njëri-tjetrin e të krijojmë institucione të virtytshme të mbështetura në vlera të përbashkëta. 

Pasoja më imediate e integrimit në Evropë mbetet forcimi i insitucioneve demokratike. Si rezultat i së kaluarës, Ballkani është bërë një fjalë e "ndyrë", kështu që sot, në vend të saj, përdoret termi "Evropa Juglindore". Rezultatet e viteve të fundit në këtë pjesë të Evropës janë premtuese. Ka përpjekje serioze për të konsoliduar paqen, kemi shembuj konkretë të bashkëpunimit rajonal, si lloj dominues i ndërveprimit mes këtyre vendeve, burimet e ndryshme financiare të institucioneve të evropiane shkojnë për projekte të përbashkëta. 

Integrimi është një rrugë e gjatë për Shqipërinë. Të integrohesh do të thotë të punosh me institucione të ngritura mbi vlera të përbashkëta demokratike evropiane që mbrojnë të drejtat njerëzore ose individuale, ofrojnë shanse të barabarta për qytetarët, nxisin të mirën e përbashkët, karakterizohen nga parimi i drejtësisë, pranojnë diversitetin, janë të hapura e transparante për t'u thënë të vërtetën qytetarëve, që të sigurojnë besnikërinë e tyre, kështu që natyrshëm nxisin patriotizmin demokratik e jo folklorik të qytetarëve për të marrë pjesë në çështjet sociale e për të qenë të përgjegjshëm për natyrën demokratike të shoqërive të sotme. 

Integrimi në Evropë nuk është thjeshtë një ide tërheqëse, por vepër e nevojshme dhe e paevitueshme për një vend të vogël si Shqipëria, sepse duhet të pranojmë që BE-ja ndikon tashmë mbi politikën, ekonominë dhe sigurinë tonë kombëtare, kontrollon e monitoron reforma, financon për arsimin e lartë e fusha të tjera. Por, nga ana tjetër, duhet të kuptojmë se pas antarësimit reduktohet roli i BE-së dhe ne duhet të dimë të ecim vet. Ne nuk kemi më kohë që të humbim. Në analizë të fundit, shtetet anëtare të BE-së kanë problemet dhe sfidat e tyre. Do të ishte më realiste e pragmatike për politikanët tanë të dilnin para votuesve shqiptarë me versionin që integrimi në Evropë të shihet si një projekt afatgjatë, por me një ngarkesë tepër të madhe e përgjegjësi shumë të lartë. 




© Phoenix - Bashkimi Katolik i Publicistëve Shqiptarë
Riprodhimi dhe shpërndarja vetëm me lejen e redaksisë.
http://www.phoenix-shkodra.de

----------

